# My $3 saw purchase



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Looked at this saw at the flea market. Held it, stared at it for a short while. Decided I didn't need another saw, or another project at this point. Seller says $3 and it's mine.











It's rough, dinged and rusty. Every tooth is a different shape. Looks to be 3 or 3-1/2 TPI rip.











I finally got around to cleaning off the rust


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Next it as flatten and sharpen the teeth.











The files, set and a square I picked up the same day from another fella.





















Once I figured out how this style of saw set works, it went pretty fast.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Lightly sanded and varnished the handle, polished the brass hardware.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great find, great price...nice work.









 







.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great refurb!! For $3.00 how can you pass up a 3 1/2 Pt saw. I just recently bought a 5 1/2 Pt; now I have another NEED.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice transformation Brink! Looks ready for your command. :smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

One mans "junk" is another mans treasure. 

I know you will treat that saw with the respect that it deserves. You already have given it a new lease on life. Enjoy!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Nice transformation Brink! Looks ready for your command. :smile:


SD, looks like a few of the saws you just picked up, doesn't it?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

It does! Mine are still holding on to their potential though. LOL! I can get them cleaned up but I'm lost on the sharpening.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice work Brink. That's a neat looking saw at a great price. Nice job jointing and refiling them big old teeth. Bet that sucker rips through wood super fast.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great! How's it cut and how's it feel?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Looks great! How's it cut and how's it feel?


The handle is much smaller than a Disston or Sandvik. But my less than manly hands fit very well. For ripping 6"-8" boards, it's a two handed operation. The shape of that handle is very comfy two handed. 

The cut is surprisingly smooth in something soft like pine , even cherry. A few passes with a plane cleans it up. Oak and maple is tough. Nonetheless, my shoulders don't like it much.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, man! How heavy did you go on the set?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Cool, man! How heavy did you go on the set?


I went very light on it. Figured if the blade binds, I could increase it. Right now, it's barely visible.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job Brink! It looks like you went out and bought a new saw.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> Nice job Brink! It looks like you went out and bought a new saw.


Thanks.

And remember, if I did buy new, the earth would probably open up and swallow itself. Lol


----------

